# NB-Samsung 25R Green-Make sure it's not a 22F!



## JakesSA (18/11/15)

It appears our last consignment of green 25R batteries had some Samsung 22F batteries mixed in the batch. The Samsung 22F battery is not suitable for vaping devices.

This particular batch of batteries went on sale from us on the 12th of November, 2015. We have double checked the remaining stock and only found another few 22Fs but we do issue this advisory.

Please take a look at your green Samsung 25R and ensure that the model number printed is INR18650-25R as per the photo below. If you had indeed received a 22F in error please pm @VapeGrrl to have a swap out arranged as soon as possible. We are not aware of any other vendors affected by this at this time.

Apologies for the mix up, my initial spot checks on the shipment did not reveal anything untoward, but I usually only check a few random boxes. Please rest assured this QC measure will be remedied in the future.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3 | Informative 3


----------



## rogue zombie (18/11/15)

Or just buy the boss Pink/ Violet Samsung!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (18/11/15)

Will Watch out~! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ripstorm (18/11/15)

Yep, got the wrong ones unfortunately. Luckily this will be swapped out on Friday. No wonder my new vtc mini drops its wattage when the battery is @ 70% capacity. Almost thought this vtc mini is a piece of crap

Reactions: Like 1


----------

